# hobby shops around grand rapids?



## ChrisG (Jan 3, 2006)

hello i was wonder if there where any hobby shops around GR or allendale. i just moved to grandvalley and i was wondering if there where any hobby shops in the area. i am also looking for some tracks, on or off-road, preferably indoor. 
thanks for the help!


----------



## Kerby (Aug 13, 2009)

Sidetrax hobbies in Grandville 3819 Rivertown Parkway SW suite 600.......Also check out these web sites www.teamvirusracing.com and www.battlefrontgaming.com racing in GR is growing..............hope this helps.


----------



## buglite97 (Jul 1, 2007)

ChrisG said:


> hello i was wonder if there where any hobby shops around GR or allendale. i just moved to grandvalley and i was wondering if there where any hobby shops in the area. i am also looking for some tracks, on or off-road, preferably indoor.
> thanks for the help!


there's an indoor carpet on 28th street. look in the off road thread for Fred Knapp, can't remember the name of track. Duke's Race Plex in Fruitport (off road, dirt oval outdoors) nearing the end of the season in a month or so. What type of car you have? Rider's hobby shop on 28th st. If you go to Holland, CobbleStone Hobbies can get you anything you need also. Welcome to the area.

scott


----------



## ChrisG (Jan 3, 2006)

where is the indoor carpet track located?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Rapid Competition R/C Raceway.
Rogers Plaza Town Center 972 Rogers Plaza SW Wyoming, MI 49509
It's on 28th Sreet.

Also, check out Riders Hobby Shop.
2055 28th Street, The better Hobby people.


----------

